# SQL-Backup Erstellen --> Betriebssystemfehler 3



## DrMueller (5. April 2012)

Hallo Leute,

erstmal vorweg, ich bin jetzt nicht der Datenbank-Hengst. In unserer VB6 Umgebung erscheint beim Erstellen eines Backups oben genannenter Fehler, unabhängig vom Pfad.

Der Befehl selbet sieht wie folgt aus:


```
sourceRS.Open "BACKUP DATABASE " & Settings.OldRepDatabaseName & " TO DISK = '" & strBackupFile & _
    "' WITH NOFORMAT, NOINIT, NAME = '" & NewRep.DatabaseName & "', SKIP, NOREWIND, NOUNLOAD, STATS = 10" _
    , sourceConn, adOpenKeyset, adLockOptimistic, adAsyncExecute
```

Wenn ausgeführt dann wie folgt:

```
BACKUP DATABASE officec TO DISK = 'C:\neuerordner\test123.bak' WITH NOFORMAT, NOINIT, NAME = 'test123', SKIP, NOREWIND, NOUNLOAD, STATS = 10              Provider=MSDASQL.1;          1             3             16
```

Datenbank existiert, der Connectionstring etc. passt auch, trotzdem kann er anscheinend die Datei nicht erstellen.

Hat jemand eine Idee, was da zusammenspielt resp. wieso er anscheinend den Pfad nicht erstellen kann? Wobei es auch nicht funktioniert, wenn der Pfad schon vorhanden ist.


Ich bin echt dankbar für jede Idee, daher schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus



Müller Matthias


----------

